
Seeking feedback on photo sharing app for news (Android/React Native) - shanedevane
http://newslinn.com/app
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

I'm curious to read more about the app's uptake by journalists mentioned on
the landing page. I've come to think landing pages are about the only way to
break out of standardized format of the app store where good and bad apps look
very similar and think there's an opportunity to tell people _why_ it's worth
the time to go to the app store and wait for the install.

My caution [since it's in the title] would be that only among a segment of
software developers and then mostly when a project is open source, the
technology stack is marginally relevant...no matter how much it matters to the
developer after spending months working with it. I mean for the typical lay
person, even "uses the cloud" doesn't matter because conceptually it's just
part of their phone.

Good luck.

